# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Análise de uma poda de algas !!!

## Fernando Guimarães

Olá, amigos.
É um prazer retornar a compartilhar com vcs. algumas experiências que julguei interessantes.

Como no complexo estou com alguns problemas de algas, resolvi fazer uma rotineira remoção manual de vários tipos de macro-algas invasivas, como as Derbesias sp., Bryopsis sp., Cianos Filamentosas e Aspargosis (fase tetraesporo). E para que não fosse muito complicado de lidar do lado emocional do aquarista , resolvi coletar algumas amostras e analisar no meu mini-laboratório.

Assim a gente consegue enxergar as algas com melhores olhos e melhores ânimos  dada a diversidade de vida ali abrigada.



Aliás, o começo desses ensaios podem ser observados nos seguintes tópicos:

*Síndrome de Biólogo !*

http://www.reefcorner.org/forum/topi...TOPIC_ID=28183



e *A face Oculta das Cianos !*



http://www.reefcorner.org/forum/topi...TOPIC_ID=28944



Muitos dos organismos relatados neste tópico estão mencionados, fotografados ou filmados nos tópicos já citados, como os nematodes sp. e ostracodas sp.

O interessante é que sempre descobrimos coisas novas, antes nunca por mim observadas em amostras anteriores. Para variar nest]as novas amostras surgiram organismos que não tinha observado antes e também que ainda não consegui identificar.

Bem... vamos em frente então.

As amostras foram coletadas em porção maior, onde coletei e elaborei algumas lâminas, tanto de resíduos no fundo da bandeja, como nas próprias algas.



Depois dessa primeira fase, formei lâminas a partir da separação de pequenos chumaços de algas e fundos de resíduos nos recepientes, ou ainda, de concentrações após a filtragem da água.





Concentração após filtragem:



Amostras em tubo de ensaio:




A maioria das lâminas apresentaram esse tipo de material:




Os utensílios utilizados, além do microscópio e do estereoscópio, foram tubos de ensaios, pinças, lâminas, pipetas, tubos de plástico e material de limpeza:




Presenças sempre constantes, como as apontadas nos tópicos anteriores (Síndrome de Biólogo e A Face Oculta das Cianos), foram os cópepodes, gamarídeos e ostrapodas, além das diatomáceas e outras estruturas microscópicas, como os foraminíferos, protistas e micro-algas.

Diversidade de estruturas microscópicas:



Foraminífero:



Diatomáceas de várias formas, como essas de forma estrelar:



Ostracoda sp:




Copepode ovado:



Nematode e artrópode (possivelmente) ainda não identificado  mais adiante dançando ao som de PInk Floyd:



  Resíduos orgânicos e artrópodes ainda não identificados:



Achei vários vermes (anelídeos) que nunca observei nas macro-algas, que ainda não tive tempo de tentar identificar:






Agora, esse aqui é realmente interessante e enigmático. Parece uma larva de ofiúro, mas possui braçpos articulados como os artóprodes. São minúsculos, como se oberva pela comparação com as micro-algas e resíduos da amostra:







Ainda vou identificar esse treco aqui e se alguém tiver alguma dica, será bem vindo o atalho.



Voltando à minha terapia analítica de resíduos de elementos invasivos aquariófagos marinhos  !!!



Fiz alguns filmes e para a supresa, foram captados com o som ambiente da minha terapia, qual seja, o inigualável Pink Floyd, que estava rodando no DVD o show PULSE. Alguns organismos até parecem que estavam dançando no ritmo .... 



Vejam os filmes e liguem o som....:

Aproveitem e vejam nos detalhes menores a quantidade de vida que passeia pela amostra de cada lâmina. Gravei em resolução alta para a web, então tem que ter um pouco de saco para baixar, mas vale a pena. Pelo menos eu acho. 

Primeiro alguns sem o PInk Floyd.... 



Ostrapoda em detalhe maior:

www.mardecoral.com.br/biologia/ostrapoda.wmv  (1,46 Mb)



Ostrapodas e um leve passeio pela lâmina:

www.mardecoral.com.br/biologia/ostrapodas.wmv (3,89 Mb)



Anelídeo (verme/poliqueta) com um aperitivo do Pink Floyd

www.mardecoral.com.br/biologia/verme.wmv (1,96 Mb)



Artrópodes dançando ao som do clássico Wish you were here

www.mardecoral.com.br/biologia/artropodespf.wmv



E para finalizar um grande passeio pela lâmina ao som do The Wall. Aqui gravei em alta e baixa resolução, já que o arquivo ficou grande pelo tempo de filmagem. O de alta resolução dá pra ver melhor os pequenos detalhes.



www.mardecoral.com.br/biologia/thewall.wmv

www.mardecoral.com.br/biologia/thewall1.wmv

Por falar em enigma, efetuei uma coleta de cianos de cor escura, sobre o substrato e algumas rochas, que apareceram no Ogum Back Reef.





Algumas fotos dessas cianofitas e como se envolvem no substrato:

Aqui com algumas rodofitas (algas vermelhas) associadas.





Cianofitas e substratos (aragonita ss)






Pois bem, nessas cianos, em duas de trÊs lâminas que preparei, notei um ser que ainda não tinha localizado em análises anteriores, uma espécie de centopéia, que pode ser um verme anelado ou um artrópoda. Ainda não identifiquei.







Pra finalizar a sessão da tarde, que tal apreciar a quantidade de vida agregada às cianos e ao substrato, onde nota-se a dança de naupilo de copepode e de organismos unicelulareas nas bordas desses elementos (cianofitas e grãos de substrato), ao som de Rolling Stones:



www.mardecoral.com.br/biologia/stones1.wmv (989 Kb)



www.mardecoral.com.br/biologia/stones.wmv (1,80 Mb)



Ou, ainda, a dança de um copépode no melhor do blues:

www.mardecoral.com.br/biologia/cope_blues.wmv (1,46 Mb)


 E, finalmente, captei um momento de agonia de um copépode (não sei se poderão notar a atividade das patas frontais movimentando a água para oxigenação) e a aproximação de um possível detritívoro. Esse flagrante foi captado após um dia da coleta, que mantive sem oxigenação, para testar a movimentação da vida de um dia para o outro sem provimento artificial de oxigênio.

www.mardecoral.com.br/biologia/agonia.wmv (1,49 Mb)

Era isso amigos, espero que se divirtam.
E se alguém tiver palpites para a identificação dos seres enigmáticos, fiquem a vontade.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Excelente trabalho Fernando. :tutasla:  

É por pessoas como tu, que não se limitam a acreditar em tudo o que é previamente aceito como certo ou errado, que este hobby vai evoluindo. 

Continua o bom trabalho! :Pracima:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Fernando, esse post está fantástico!  :SbOk:   :Palmas:  

Gostaria de saber que microscópio usou pois a qualidade das imagens é impressionante.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Oi, Fernando.  :Olá:  

Um regresso em grande!  :Pracima:  

Excelente trabalho!  :Palmas:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Regresso? hummmm

O post foi escrito a 20.03.2007

Não me parece regresso, mas de qq maneira este post é "show de bola"

Sem bocas para quem viu ontem o jogo ...  :Coradoeolhos:  

Abraços,

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Boas,
> 
> Regresso? hummmm
> 
> O post foi escrito a 20.03.2007
> 
> Abraços,


Opss... Não reparei na data do _post_.  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Pois... fui eu que "ressuscitei" o tópico... ando entusiasmado com os microscópios... estes posts do Fernando estão fabulásticos  :Cool:

----------

